
Microsoft open sources Trill to deliver insights on a trillion events a day - yarapavan
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-open-sources-trill-to-deliver-insights-on-a-trillion-events-a-day/
======
yarapavan
Github repo ->
[https://github.com/Microsoft/trill](https://github.com/Microsoft/trill)

Trill Paper at VLDB -> [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/trill-vldb2015.pdf)

Article from IEEE Data Engineering Bulletin -> [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/wp-content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/trill-debull.pdf)

MSR Tech Report -> [http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/214609/trill-
TR.pdf](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/214609/trill-TR.pdf)

